
Behind Tech’s Shine, Some Warnings Signs Appear - CapitalistCartr
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/02/03/technology/tech-warning-signs.html
======
jalgos_eminator
Its still unbelievable to me how much these phones cost. It feels like a
bubble itself, but a bubble of consumer spending. Someone tell me I'm wrong,
but it feels like eventually people will realize that they don't need the
newest phone to check facebook and instagram.

I think we've reached the point where consumers no longer need a "faster"
computer (at home or in their hands), but we've been trained over the last 30
years to just think newer=faster and faster=better.

I had a Galaxy S4 that I bought in 2013 that I was still using until a few
months ago. The main reason why I bought a new phone was I wanted to change
networks, as the S4 was locked into the sprint network. If the S4 would work
on any network, I would probably be able to use it until both my batteries had
degraded enough to affect functionality. Who knows, that could have been
another 2-4 years.

~~~
Jedi72
This is sound logic, but people still pay $1000 for a handbag or $400 for a
pair of sneakers. People are idiots.

